# Train Grease/Dirt sold at Hot Topic Myth



## West (Jun 17, 2014)

I've heard from I don't know how many travelers that they sell or once sold tins of "train grease" and "Spray on dirt" at Hot Topic, usually followed by an angry rant against trustafarians, yuppies, oogles and wannabe crusties.

However, I just looked up "train grease hot topic", "train oil hot topic", "spray on dirt" and a number of other things in the google machine and not a thing came up.

I'm betting that this is just some bullshit that gets passed on by word of mouth - anyone have any info?

~StP Mythbuster, West


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 17, 2014)

I think they're playing you.

You are probably more clean than each of the people who said that, right?


----------



## West (Jun 17, 2014)

No, I've heard this each time by travelers that I'm friends with - One time by some dirty kids who I spent the night with who were getting worked up about it, once from a drunk oogle in Austin, and again from some indignant busking old timerish tramps in Eug - all extremely reliable sources as you can tell.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 17, 2014)

I've heard people mention this before. It's a funny idea and it wouldn't be too surprising if it was true but there's no evidence that it ever happened.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Jun 17, 2014)

It's a joke, its a funny one at that, poking fun at how trendy some things can be. Nothing to get that mad over, its probably non existent. Yet It's still pretty funny to think that some douche-y elitist kids could have possibly bought some $80 Carhartt duck denim overalls a $5 can of train grease and a $10 can of spray on dirt and done themselves up all purty and dirty and immediately became super experienced well traveled cool guys that DEFINITELY know more about trains than you, have walked farther than you, drink more than you, can play way more obscure old timey songs and are generally just more awesome than you. Hipsters I say! dumb punks probably can't drink a tall can of 3.2% utah water without gettin' silly.


----------



## West (Jun 17, 2014)

We're really getting into the etymology of this rumor, thanks Cap'n.


----------



## skitter (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.demeterfragrance.com/704073/products/Dirt.html

It really does smell like potting soil


----------



## sketchytravis (Jun 18, 2014)

I remember hearing that years ago from people saying they saw it in the store... Didn't hear the train grease thing though... i think it was probably a halloween thing for the dirt spray...

And I have seen pre patched up hats and pants in random malls, a couple in pa, one in Ohio and a couple in ny


----------



## Dameon (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been hearing this one for years, and it just goes to show how many people are full of shit, because a lot of the people over the years have claimed they saw it themselves.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ive been hearing that shit for years too from others but never seen proof.


----------

